# Which Worldmark Resort in Texas



## samara64 (Jan 22, 2021)

We are considering a trip to Austin, Texas area and wondering which Worldmark resort should we stay in.

Feedback please from people that know the area.


----------



## tony_i (Jan 23, 2021)

samara64 said:


> We are considering a trip to Austin, Texas area and wondering which Worldmark resort should we stay in.
> 
> Feedback please from people that know the area.



I have avoided downtown Austin resort due to the high parking fees. I have been to Hunt and marble falls locations. 

Hunt location can be used a a hub to visit different locations. When I stayed I visited Gardner state park, lost maple state parks, and enchanted rock state park. On my way back from enchanted rock, I visited Fredericksburg for a walk around downtown and ate at a German restaurant while tastings different local beers. Depending on where you are coming from, you might pass thorough Boerne, TX. This is a small town with nice restaurants and nice park. While at Hunt location you will also drive through the hill country trail (on you way to either lost maples or Gardner) which is a nice scenic drive. 

Marble falls is about 45 miles from Austin. It is right across the street from the Colorado river, and depending on the unit, you might get a nice view and great sunsets. Marble falls is a big town with lots of commerce, however the historic downtown is nice with restaurants and sweet shops like blue bell ice cream. There are a couple of parks next to the historic downtown and staff recommended westside park but did not see it. We visited Inks state park, and Longhorn caverns both within 30 minutes. Backpacker magazine had a nice piece on a trail at inks park. I own a 4x4 vehicle and marble falls is very close to hidden falls adventure park, it is pricey but well worth it. You may want to find out who rents atv here as it is a great way to spend a day. Btw, if you go to north Austin/round rock and are returning after sunset to Marble Falls, do not take 1174 at night. Drive through Burnet, TX instead and then to Marbles falls. 1174 is dark, many hills and curves, and lots of deer. 

New Baunfels I have not been to the resorts, but many times to the area. There is a big water park in the summer. Lots of steak/German restaurants, natural bridge cavern (very different from longhorn caverns) & safari, shopping in San Marcos outlet, rent a boat at canyon lake or many “beach” areas available, Guadalupe river state park for beautiful scenery and trails, sea world San Antonio. A little further out, but try to go to the salt lick bbq. 

Texas has a lot to offer as you can see, all of these resorts offer plenty of options. The German heritage can be found all over the hill country, and lots to see and do. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jan 23, 2021)

I have stayed at Hunt, Marble Falls, New Braunfels and Austin.

So in order of that list....

Hunt is in the middle of nowhere.  Lovely country vistas, not that far from Fredericksburg, which is TX wine country central. But it is remote and you have to drive for miles to even hit the first store of any kind.  So if you want quiet that is your place.

New Braunfels is great, as it is so close to a lot of places.  Gruene (which is pronounced Green)  is about 2 minutes away and is a great get out and walk around place.  Lots of little artsy shops, wine tasting, music and good restaurant the The Grist Mill which seems to be in teh trees on the cliff that over looks the river.   See who is playing at the Gruene Dance Hall, and you might be surprised who is showing up.  Or there just might be a free show in the afternoon.  This resort is also about 30 mins away from San Antonio.  This is the oldest of the 4 WMs in Texas, it has been there for about 15 years now.

Marble Falls is another great base.  Many of the units have good views of the river, and again you have things to do in a hour in every direction.  Wine in many directions.  Lakes and rivers and old fashioned swimming holes in others.  Depends on what you want.

Austin, is the only true urban location in the group, but is also a good base for not only Austin, but all points west in Hill Country.  Parking is expensive, but street parking is cheaper, however not always convenient.  You can pay via an app and weekends and holidays are free.  This building is branded Wyndham, but 2 floors are dedicated as WM units and have slight different decor than the Wyndham units.

I have stayed in Austin 4 times, New Braunfels about 4-5 times, Marble Falls 2 times and Hunt 1 time.  If you have more specific questions about each, just ask me.  Honestly all have some attraction.  You could even split it up and stay in more than one resort.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jan 23, 2021)

One thing to consider if you are from Seattle is time of year.  Texas especially Austin and New Braunfels in HOT HOT HOT in the summer.  Hunt and Marble falls will still be hot, but because of their locations in hill country and atop hills (Hunt) or on the River Bank Hill (Marble Falls), they get a breeze, even if it is warm.  So it does not feel as bad.  

So consider what time of year you are planning on visiting.


----------



## samara64 (Jan 23, 2021)

Sandy VDH said:


> One thing to consider if you are from Seattle is time of year.  Texas especially Austin and New Braunfels in HOT HOT HOT in the summer.  Hunt and Marble falls will still be hot, but because of their locations in hill country and atop hills (Hunt) or on the River Bank Hill (Marble Falls), they get a breeze, even if it is warm.  So it does not feel as bad.
> 
> So consider what time of year you are planning on visiting.





Thanks Sandy. We are thinking early March. How is the weather. Any restrictions due to COVID.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jan 23, 2021)

samara64 said:


> Thanks Sandy. We are thinking early March. How is the weather. Any restrictions due to COVID.



Early March will be fine if you are from Seattle.  Lakes would be too cold, but everything will we nice without being too hot or cold.  Covid restrictions in TX will be 1) Wear a Mask everywhere, 2) Restrictions on indoor dining will be anything from number of diners to nothing, depending on the business.  Take your own precautions while out and about.

Hunt, Marble Falls and New Braunfels are all 1 to 2 story buildings with outdoor entrances to the units, so no shared space to get into your unit.  Marble Falls has an elevator to get to from lower levels on hillside to pool deck, there is stairs, but it is a steep hill.  The retaining wall from the first level of unit to the second level of units is about 30- 40 ft high.  So a climb is required on some buildings, but not all.  Austin is the only one that you need an elevator to get to units.  So if that concerns you, skip staying in Austin.

Thankfully that is not an overly populated area, unless you are in the cities.  So if you like outdoors and hiking and wine and other site seeing things you will be just fine.  Now this is hill country, not mountain country, so level set your expectations.  It is a dry scrub and hills.  Lots of nice vistas, lots of deer and other animals.  Good hiking trails, but NOT a lot of trees.

If you like wine, you will NOT get a chance to visit every winery in the region, see https://texaswinetrail.com/ for the ones that are part of the trail.  The trail have 50+ vineyards that are members, but here are others who are not part of the marketing campaign.  So there are actually more.  There are lots of breweries and distilleries too.  If drinking is not your thing, there is always BBQ.


----------



## samara64 (Jan 23, 2021)

tony_i said:


> I have avoided downtown Austin resort due to the high parking fees. I have been to Hunt and marble falls locations.
> 
> Hunt location can be used a a hub to visit different locations. When I stayed I visited Gardner state park, lost maple state parks, and enchanted rock state park. On my way back from enchanted rock, I visited Fredericksburg for a walk around downtown and ate at a German restaurant while tastings different local beers. Depending on where you are coming from, you might pass thorough Boerne, TX. This is a small town with nice restaurants and nice park. While at Hunt location you will also drive through the hill country trail (on you way to either lost maples or Gardner) which is a nice scenic drive.
> 
> ...



Thanks Tony


----------



## barco13 (Feb 16, 2021)

Thank you for the comments here - also planning a Hill Country trip in March.  Hoping for that 70ish average high .


----------



## samara64 (Feb 19, 2021)

Sandy VDH said:


> Early March will be fine if you are from Seattle.  Lakes would be too cold, but everything will we nice without being too hot or cold.  Covid restrictions in TX will be 1) Wear a Mask everywhere, 2) Restrictions on indoor dining will be anything from number of diners to nothing, depending on the business.  Take your own precautions while out and about.
> 
> Hunt, Marble Falls and New Braunfels are all 1 to 2 story buildings with outdoor entrances to the units, so no shared space to get into your unit.  Marble Falls has an elevator to get to from lower levels on hillside to pool deck, there is stairs, but it is a steep hill.  The retaining wall from the first level of unit to the second level of units is about 30- 40 ft high.  So a climb is required on some buildings, but not all.  Austin is the only one that you need an elevator to get to units.  So if that concerns you, skip staying in Austin.
> 
> ...



As I hear there is so many issues with freezing, we will move our trip to June. Will it be too hot. Most important, is it humid. Appreciate any feedback.

Also are the WM resorts air conditioned. All of them or some.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Feb 19, 2021)

@samara64   You live in Seattle.  June will be hot.  Into the 90s for sure.

Freezing is over as of tomorrow.  We will be in the 70s again by Sunday.  The running joke in Winter in TX is "If you don't like the weather, wait an hour".  However late May to late Oct is HOT.  Hill country is a bit less humid but not enough for most people to notice.

I would check with the resort if they have any issues because of the weather.  If they don't I would just carry on.

BTW all Texas timeshares have AC.  That is a must here.


----------



## samara64 (Feb 20, 2021)

Sandy VDH said:


> @samara64   You live in Seattle.  June will be hot.  Into the 90s for sure.
> 
> Freezing is over as of tomorrow.  We will be in the 70s again by Sunday.  The running joke in Winter in TX is "If you don't like the weather, wait an hour".  However late May to late Oct is HOT.  Hill country is a bit less humid but not enough for most people to notice.
> 
> ...



Well, 2 of the Marriott hotels we booked got canceled as the water pipe broke. Of course I can rebook another hotel but it looks more like November. Maybe for Thanksgiving so we can stay longer as well.

We already booked NCV for the week so we are set for March.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## barco13 (Feb 20, 2021)

I am still torn on Stablewood Springs vs Marble Falls.  Marble Falls cuts 1.5 hours off of our drive roughly so that may be one of the key factors.  I don't think we will be disappointed with either location based on what we are looking to do, but if anybody has any additional information that could sway me one way or another, feel free  .  Basically mostly doing outdoor activities (Enchanted Rock, hiking, kayaking, caves, Riverwalk).

Also - I hope those of you in TX are doing ok with this artic blast that is hopefully ending.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Feb 20, 2021)

barco13 said:


> I am still torn on Stablewood Springs vs Marble Falls.  Marble Falls cuts 1.5 hours off of our drive roughly so that may be one of the key factors.  I don't think we will be disappointed with either location based on what we are looking to do, but if anybody has any additional information that could sway me one way or another, feel free  .  Basically mostly doing outdoor activities (Enchanted Rock, hiking, kayaking, caves, Riverwalk).



Both locations are nice, but MF is sort of more central.  You can go to SA or Austin or be near lakes or the wineries etc.  It also it not so isolated as SS.  I would only do SS if you specifically want to be near Fredrickburg or want the isolation.


----------



## barco13 (Feb 20, 2021)

Sandy VDH said:


> Both locations are nice, but MF is sort of more central.  You can go to SA or Austin or be near lakes or the wineries etc.  It also it not so isolated as SS.  I would only do SS if you specifically want to be near Fredrickburg or want the isolation.


Very good Sandy; thank you.  Yeah, Stablewood looks beautiful but I was thinking it is a bit farther away from things.  Marble Falls looks very scenic as well.


----------



## samara64 (Mar 9, 2021)

Sandy VDH said:


> Both locations are nice, but MF is sort of more central.  You can go to SA or Austin or be near lakes or the wineries etc.  It also it not so isolated as SS.  I would only do SS if you specifically want to be near Fredrickburg or want the isolation.



How do you compare the WM resorts to the Hyatt Wild Oaks in San Antonio if you stayed there.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Mar 9, 2021)

Hyatt Wild Oaks is a proper Marriott resort destination, or rather it would be if the pool/lazy river would be open again.  I think it will be closed most of 2021, if I remember correctly.  I do find the rooms at Wild Oak rather small and not laid out very well.  

WM resorts are a bit more rural in feel and location, except for Austin location.  They are good base for exploring the area.  They are a bit more rustic in décor, think cowboy chic.  So they are about a step (or two based on your ratings) down from a Marriott.  That said, they are still consistently nice locations and I would stay at any of the WM locations in Texas.


----------



## dagger1 (Mar 9, 2021)

samara64 said:


> How do you compare the WM resorts to the Hyatt Wild Oaks in San Antonio if you stayed there.


The Hyatt Wild Oak Ranch is a resort on the outskirts of San Antonio, very close to Sea World and Fiesta Texas.  The Lazy River never closed and the pool is supposed to be open by the end of March.  Awesome resort.  Worldmark Austin is a cool condominium property right downtown Austin, a block from Sixth Street.  WM Néw Braunfels is a condo property a short property from Gruene and the Guadalupe River.  WM Hunt is in a beautiful part of the hill country, with its own little area right on the Guadalupe River.  WM Marble Falls is in Marble Falls, mainly lake activities.  Wild Oak Ranch is great for San Antonio activities, WM Austin for Austin activities and WM Hunt for Kerrville/Hunt Hill County activities.


----------



## barco13 (Apr 25, 2021)

We ended up staying at WM Marble Falls, but also visited the WM Stablewood property in Hunt when we visited Stonehenge replica.  Was really happy with our choice and lucky at least 1 building was open after the ice storm.  Will definitely go back to that area at some point in future.


----------

